# My new Benrus Citation



## SockMonkey72 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello new here and first post. I recently acquired a Benrus Citation. I was hoping, but after a new battery, it's not working. I have a working spare movement on the way and a spare coil. Now I need someone to fix it or teach me how? Any assistance would be great. Photo included

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



SockMonkey72 said:


> Hello new here and first post. I recently acquired a Benrus Citation. I was hoping, but after a new battery, it's not working. I have a working spare movement on the way and a spare coil. Now I need someone to fix it or teach me how? Any assistance would be great. Photo included
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting brand, Benrus. Nice watch, so redolent of its period. I apologise that I can't personally help you get it going but whatever you do, don't just get rid of it.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Interesting 'how to' article here: https://blog.noq2.net/benrus-electronic-citation.html

And I believe this watch uses the same movement: https://ambwatches.com/2014/01/15/1970s-girard-peregaux-electronic-caliber-esa-9154/


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

calling @Silver Hawk


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Where is Paul? Has anyone seen him? He still hasn't replied to a PM I sent weeks ago nor the message on his site - not like him.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SockMonkey72 said:


> Hello new here and first post. I recently acquired a Benrus Citation. I was hoping, but after a new battery, it's not working. I have a working spare movement on the way and a spare coil. Now I need someone to fix it or teach me how? Any assistance would be great. Photo included
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


 @Silver Hawk might be able to help


----------



## SockMonkey72 (Mar 28, 2018)

Well update on my project The balance had an odd screw attached to the magnet, once removed running fine. But upon removing the split stem the crown snapped off. So now I need to find a 6.00 x 2.00 flush double o-ring crown.



> .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@SockMonkey72



SockMonkey72 said:


> Well update on my project The balance had an odd screw attached to the magnet, once removed running fine. But upon removing the split stem the crown snapped off. So now I need to find a 6.00 x 2.00 flush double o-ring crown.


 Did you manage to find the crown and complete the project?


----------

